# Songs from the Man Cave!



## roadmaster

Roy Orbison "In dream's"
Lynyrd Skynyrd  "The breeze"
Allman brother's "Statesboro Blues"
Feel free to contribute


----------



## Paulus




----------



## dw1305

Bobby Womack "If you think you're lonely now"
Bobby Blue Bland "Members only"
Leon Russell "Superstar"

Yes and "Paulus's" suggested tune, but either played by Miles Davis (from "Sketches of Spain") or the Jim Hall (guitar) recording with Chet Baker on trumpet.


----------



## Paulus

the part that starts at 2:35 minutes is still awesome!!!!


----------



## Nelson




----------



## Paulus




----------



## roadmaster

Bon Scott and ACDC Whole lotta Rosie
Jackson Brown "Runnin on Empty"
Roy Buchanan "When a Guitar play's the Blues"


----------



## roadmaster

Dorothy Moore "Misty blue"
Gladys Knight "Neither one of us"


----------



## roadmaster

From the dark places..
Sam Cooke "Bring it on home to me"
Etta James "I'd rather go blind"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Etta James "I'd rather go blind"


Can't beat the blues when you are in a dark place.

I've just listened to Esther Phillips sing (Gil Scott Heron's) "Home is where the hatred is", and its made me realise that things could be worse.



cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Stevie Ray "The sky is cryin"
Led Zepplin "babe I'm gonna leave you"


----------



## Paulus




----------



## Paulus




----------



## roadmaster

A couple old (like me) Favorites, from my bar stool day's.
George Jones "He stopped lovin her today"
Bobby Bare "The Winner"


----------



## roadmaster

David Bowie "Changes "
Rod Stewart "I was only joking"


----------



## Paulus




----------



## Manisha

What particular genre does 'mancave' fall into exactly?  ...Gatecrashed...


----------



## GHNelson

My man cave companion


----------



## GHNelson

On of the best debut Albums ever.....Southside!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Another favourite!

hoggie


----------



## Manisha

hogan53 said:


> My man cave companion





hogan53 said:


> On of the best debut Albums ever.....Southside!
> 
> hoggie





hogan53 said:


> Another favourite!
> 
> hoggie



Mazzy reminds me of...

& have you heard .. talented Sia rocks ☺


----------



## darrensp

Rolling Stones - can't always get what you want

Paul weller - broken stones


----------



## roadmaster

Chi-lites "Have you seen her "
Temptation's "Papa was a rollin stone"


----------



## darrensp

Ocean colour scene profit in peace


----------



## roadmaster

Van Morrison "Brown eyed girl"


----------



## PARAGUAY

Lynyard Skynnard-Freebird (live version)on Old Grey Whistle Test


----------



## roadmaster

Dean Martin "Return to Me"
Sir Elton "Someone save my life tonight"


----------



## roadmaster

The Who "Behind blue eyes"
Bob Dylan "Desolation row'


----------



## roadmaster

Jerry Lee Lewis "You win again"
Roy Orbison "In dream's'


----------



## roadmaster

Lynyrd Skynyrd "Tuesday's gone"
Marshall Tucker "Heard it in a love song"


----------



## roadmaster

Marvin Gaye "Mercy,Mercy,Me"
Harold Melvin and he Blue notes "I you don't know me by now"


----------



## Manisha




----------



## Manisha




----------



## Manisha




----------



## Manisha

darrensp said:


> Ocean colour scene profit in peace


Brit pop


----------



## Manisha




----------



## roadmaster

Stones "Angie"
Smokey Robinson "Cruisin together"


----------



## roadmaster

Manisha said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> + "How can you mend a broken heart"


----------



## roadmaster

Al Green "How can you mend a broken heart" was/is an old favorite


----------



## Manisha

roadmaster said:


> Al Green "How can you mend a broken heart" was/is an old favorite


Love Al Green in general


----------



## roadmaster

George Thorogood "One  Bourbon,One Scotch,One beer"


----------



## roadmaster

Don  Henely " Boy's of summer"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Harold Melvin and he Blue notes "I you don't know me by now"


 I've just listened to "Wake up Everybody", I hadn't heard it since the 1970's, but it was still great. 



cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Van Halen "Hot for teacher"
Springsteen "Racing in the street's"


----------



## roadmaster

Little Richard "Long tall Sally"
Allman brother's "Whippin post"


----------



## roadmaster

J Geils Band "Must of got lost"
Boz Skaggs "Dirty low down"


----------



## Manisha

Good times


----------



## Manisha

And to Maurice White


----------



## KipperSarnie




----------



## roadmaster

Marvin Gaye " Inner city blues"
Donny Hathaway 'The ghetto"


----------



## Manisha

Thanks for this thread Roadmaster ☺sorry for hijacking a bit... I love 70s music but isn't commonplace atm) so appreciate the 'new source' Loving your taste (& others contributions ☺)


----------



## roadmaster

Stevie Ray "Pride and joy"
Skynyrd "Gimme three step's"


----------



## GHNelson

The Blue Nile.
Tinsel Town in the Rain!
Simple Minds.
Waterfront!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





hogan53 said:


> The Blue Nile. Tinsel Town in the Rain!


Enjoyed that one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dan4x4

A Tribe called red - Electric pow wow drum 

You need some decent headphones or stern though, don't murder it with laptop speakers!


----------



## roadmaster

Deep Purple "Hush,hush"
Barry White " My first,my last,my everything"


----------



## jns

Jimi Hendrix "Up From The Skies"


----------



## Manisha

dan4x4 said:


> A Tribe called red - Electric pow wow drum
> 
> You need some decent headphones or stern though, don't murder it with laptop speakers!


My genre...
 ...sad I know but love it anyway ☺


----------



## dan4x4

Manisha said:


> My genre...
> ...sad I know but love it anyway ☺




This reminds me of being at school haha


----------



## GHNelson

You can't have a Man Cave without this Man.

hoggie


----------



## Nelson




----------



## roadmaster

Doctor Hook and medicine show "cover of Rolling Stone"
Billy Paul "Me and Mrs.Jones"


----------



## roadmaster

Sly and the Family Stone "It's a family affair"
Earth Wind and Fire "That's the way of the world"


----------



## KipperSarnie

Not music but a real "Man Cave"
Ranthambhore India


----------



## Manisha

KipperSarnie said:


> Not music but a real "Man Cave"
> Ranthambhore India


Beautiful


----------



## KipperSarnie

The "Man Cave" song to end all "Man Cave" songs:


----------



## roadmaster

J Geils Band "Must a got lost"
BB King "The thrill is gone"


----------



## roadmaster

Walter Brennan "Old river's"


----------



## Manisha

KipperSarnie said:


> The "Man Cave" song to end all "Man Cave" songs:




Love the lyrics ☺


----------



## roadmaster

Stones " Lil Red rooster"
Jackson Brown "The pretender"


----------



## KipperSarnie

This next song is an modern version of an old Mexican / Spanish song from the sixties that swept through Latin America in the sixties & I believe this version is well deserved of the "Man Cave"
It brings back welcome memories of Uruguay as a young man in Montevideo.
(Perhaps my choice should be "Memories")



Here's the original!


----------



## GHNelson

KipperSarnie said:


> The "Man Cave" song to end all "Man Cave" songs:



What is that whirly thing going around and around?


----------



## roadmaster

Allman brother's "One way out"
Rod Stewart 'I was only joking"


----------



## roadmaster

George Thorogood and the Destroyer's 'Night time"
ACDC "Whole Lotta Rosie.


----------



## roadmaster

Pure Prarie League "Amie"
Missouri "Movin on"


----------



## roadmaster

Isley Brother's "You make me wanna shout"
Little Richard 'Long Tall Sally"


----------



## roadmaster

Thin Lizzy  "Boy's are back in town"
Stones "19th Nervous break down"


----------



## roadmaster

Gladys Knight "Neither one of us"
Roy Orbison "In dream's"


----------



## roadmaster

Jerry Lee "Thirty nine and holdin"
Brook's and Dunn " Neon moon"


----------



## roadmaster

Pavorotti "Santa Lucia"
Dean Martin "Ain't that a kick"


----------



## roadmaster

Little Walter "Blues with a feelin"
Big time Sarah and blue jean's  "Lil red rooster"


----------



## roadmaster

Sonny boy Williamson "I don't know"
Stevie Ray "The sky is cryin"


----------



## roadmaster

Allman Brother's Live at Fillmore East " Statesboro blues "
Smokey Robinson "Cruisin"


----------



## roadmaster

Elvis "In the ghetto"
Temptation's 'Runaway child" (Long version)


----------



## roadmaster

A little tank maint music." Magic Slim" slow blues mix.


----------



## dw1305

Gil Scott-Heron "Winter in America"


----------



## roadmaster

Fortunate Son by Credence clear water revival.

Election day here in the U.S. and am tempted to lower the  U.S. flag outside to half staff.
There is no joy in mudville.


----------



## bridgey_c

This will cheer you up


----------



## roadmaster

Modern Jazz Quartet "Summer time "
Commodores "Night Shift"


----------



## KipperSarnie

roadmaster said:


> Modern Jazz Quartet "Summer time "
> Commodores "Night Shift"



MJQ  Yea!
None to sure about the Commodores


----------



## roadmaster

The Animal's "We gotta get out of this place"
Van Halen "Hot for teacher "


----------



## roadmaster

Stones "Waitin on a friend"
Outlaws "Green grass and high tides"


----------



## roadmaster

Beach Boy's "John B sloop"
Springsteen "Promise land".. RIP Clarence.


----------



## roadmaster

Led Zeppelin "Since I've been lovin you"


----------



## roadmaster

Door's " Rider's on the storm"


----------



## roadmaster

Tony Bennett and Lady Gaga "But beautiful"


----------



## roadmaster

Miles Davis 'blue in green"


----------



## roadmaster

Jimmy Dean 'Big john"
Steve Earl "Copperhead road"


----------



## roadmaster

Chi-lites "Have you seen her"
Allman brother's "Melissa"


----------



## roadmaster

Van Morrison 'Brown eyed girl"
Marshall Tucker 'Heard it in a love song"


----------



## roadmaster

Jefferson Airplane "White rabbit"
BB King "How Blue can you.."


----------



## Martin in Holland

Tears for fears "seeds of love"


----------



## roadmaster

Johnny Horton "Battle of New Orleans"
Randy Newman "Short People"


----------



## roadmaster

Muddy Waters "Baby please don't go"
Roy Orbison "Danny Boy"


----------



## roadmaster

Dean Martin 'Let it Snow"


----------



## roadmaster

Jessi Colter " I'm not Lisa"
Toby Keith 'I love this bar "


----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo




----------



## foxfish

It is not often you can see a high profile musician playing a tenor guitar but Birdy does!
I think she was 19 in this vid, when I first listened to it I thought  she was going in the right folky direction - for my taste anyway but, I guesse the management thought she should take a different turn.


----------



## zozo

Sometimes the best things are found in the weirdest places.. Like this Singing Toilet Cleaning Lady in some shady bar in Germany.
But secretly she was the Mother Of Gipsy Soul seeking refuge and a job.. One day rediscovered, probably by some drunk peeing manager. with good ears for sure.


----------



## zozo

And some beautifull things just end to sad end to soon.. Here she is crying and dreaming with her face to the wall and a singing saw in the background..
Recorded when she was age 28 unfortunately she passed away 10 years later..


----------



## roadmaster

Eric Clapton "Down to the crossroads"
Joan Jett "I love rock and roll"


----------



## roadmaster

John Lee Hooker "Chill out/best blues for chillin out"
Sonny Stitt " Lover Man"


----------



## KipperSarnie

For my fellow Wrinklies!


----------



## KipperSarnie




----------



## roadmaster

George Jones "Who's gonna fill their shoes"


----------



## roadmaster

Brad Paisley Fishing song "I'm gonna miss her"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
I've just been re-reading Neil Shubin's <"Your Inner Fish">  and here is some music to go with it: "Devonian Blues" by Ray Troll.



cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

David Bowie "Changes"
And Merry Christmas one and all!
Gather your loved ones close for the holiday's and let em know how special they are to you.
For me,,I shall sit near a campfire with a short glass of bourbon and toast those no longer here but always near in my heart.
Includes more than  a few old dog's, both two and four legged.


----------



## roadmaster

Animals "house of the rising sun"


----------



## foxfish

Here is a tune from my own man cave!


----------



## roadmaster

The Byrds "My back pages"


----------



## GotCrabs

roadmaster said:


> Jefferson Airplane "White rabbit"
> BB King "How Blue can you.."



Not something I'd usually listen to but Jefferson Airplane's White Rabbit is f@#$ing timeless, amazing song!!!


----------



## GotCrabs

I listen to a lot of Death, Black, Thrash Metal, but also enjoy Psychedelic Rock, Stoner Rock, here are a very faves...

AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues
Deep Purple - Highway Star
The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black
Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave
CCR - Run Through the Jungle
Iggy Pop - Raw Power
L7 - Wargasm
Motorhead - Ace of Spades
Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart
Satyricon - Phoenix 
Taake - Norbundet
Toxic Holocaust - Acid Fuzz


----------



## GHNelson




----------



## GotCrabs




----------



## roadmaster

Van Halen 'Ain't talkin bout love"
Four tops 'Standin in the shadow's of Love"


----------



## roadmaster

Stones "Angie"
Dr.Hook "Cover of the rolling stone"


----------



## roadmaster

Norman Greenbaum "Spirit in the Sky"
Black Sabbath "Paranoid"


----------



## roadmaster

Eagles "Hotel California"
Thin Lizzy "Boy's are back in town"


----------



## roadmaster

Roy Orbison "In dreams"
Allman brother's "One way out"


----------



## roadmaster

Heavy D and the boyz "Now that we've found love"
Jerry Lee "Thirty nine and holdin"
Rod Stewart "I was only joking"


----------



## roadmaster

Sinatra "Summer wind"
John Prine "Sam Stone"


----------



## roadmaster

Righteous Brother's "You've lost that lovin feeling"
Sly and the Family stone "Family affair"


----------



## roadmaster

Percy Sledge "When a man loves a woman"
Heart "Crazy on you"
Springsteen "Racing in the street's" (fond memories)


----------



## roadmaster

Marshall Tucker "Can't you see"
BB King 'It's my own fault baby"


----------



## roadmaster

Cream 1968 Farewell concert at Royal Albert Hall
Courtesy of  BBC-TV


----------



## roadmaster

Brooks and Dunn "I believe"
Tom T Hall "Old dog's and children"


----------



## roadmaster

Question Mark ? and the Mysterians "96 tears"
Elton john "Saturday nights all right"


----------



## roadmaster

Jazz Instrumental "Coffee time Jazz" for early morning's.
Marvin Gaye 'What's Goin On"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





roadmaster said:


> Marvin Gaye 'What's Goin On"


Listened to the "What's Going on" album CD (I know I'm old fashioned) this morning on the way to work. 

It may be 40+ years old, but has any album ever had a better start than "What's Going On" seguing into "What's Happening Brother"?

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Listened to the "What's Going on" album CD (I know I'm old fashioned) this morning on the way to work.
> 
> It may be 40+ years old, but has any album ever had a better start than "What's Going On" seguing into "What's Happening Brother"?
> 
> cheers Darrel



It's not oldfashion it's a timeless masterpiece. A musician not knowing this work shouldn't be taken serious..


----------



## roadmaster

Hour's spent in my youth at after hour's club's resulted in eclectic taste for all form's of music.
Mowtown/blues,in some club's, and rock or country in other's.
I went where the women folk where


----------



## roadmaster

Steely Dan "Reelin in the year's"
Billy Paul "Me and Mrs. Jones"


----------



## GHNelson

Roadmaster
You Old Lounge Lizard....


----------



## GHNelson

The Legend of Lounge Lizardry!


----------



## GHNelson

Above for you Roadmaster
Awesome solo's....
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Mr Ferry has a companion for his Man Cave!

hoggie


----------



## roadmaster

hogan53 said:


> Roadmaster
> You Old Lounge Lizard....



Guilty as charged


----------



## roadmaster

Bob Seeger "Roll me away"
Stylistic's "Betcha By Golly wow"


----------



## roadmaster

Pink Floyd  "Wish you were here"
Thin lizzy "Cowboy song"


----------



## roadmaster

Amy Winehouse "Will you still love me Tomorrow"
Gladys Knight " Neither one of us"
Janis Joplin "Me and bobby Mcgee"


----------



## roadmaster

Van Morrison "Moon dance"
Temptation's "Just my imagination"


----------



## roadmaster

Curtis Mayfield, "Junkie Chase"
Al Greene "How do you mend"


----------



## roadmaster

CCR "Fortunate Son"
Missouri " Movin on" ( How we rolled )


----------



## roadmaster

Roy Buchanan "After hour's"
George Jones "Grand tour"


----------



## roadmaster

Bob Seeger "Jody Girl"
Blackfoot "Highway song"


----------



## roadmaster

Buddy Guy "Feel's like Rain"
Chi-Lites "Oh Girl"


----------



## PARAGUAY

Dennis Wilson River Song   Van Morrison Have I Told You Lately,


----------



## Gill

Tori Amos - Winter


----------



## roadmaster

Allman Brother's "One way out"
Stones "Play with fire"


----------



## Nelson




----------



## Nelson




----------



## roadmaster

Cream "Crossroads" Live at Winterland 1968
Jackson Brown 'The pretender"


----------



## roadmaster

CCR "Midnight special"


----------



## roadmaster

Carlton's last dance with Will Smith


----------



## roadmaster

Gregg Allman "Midnight Rider"
Stones "19th nervous breakdown"


----------



## roadmaster

Undisputed Truth "Smiling faces sometimes"
War "The world is a ghetto"


----------



## GHNelson

Mazzy Star....did that one Neil.....
First page beat you to it!......
hoggie


----------



## Nelson

hogan53 said:


> Mazzy Star....did that one Neil.....
> First page beat you to it!......
> hoggie


Oh yeah .


----------



## GHNelson

The Stone Roses

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Big Country

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

The Blue Nile

hoggie


----------



## roadmaster

Eddie Holman "Lonely girl"


----------



## roadmaster

Elton John "Bennie and the Jet's"
BTO "Roll on down the highway"


----------



## roadmaster

Ten Years After "I'm goin home"


----------



## roadmaster

Gladys Knight "Neither one of us"
Temptation's "I wish it would rain"


----------



## Cor




----------



## roadmaster

Gregg Allman "Midnight rider"
Carlos Santana "Smooth"


----------



## Smells Fishy

I challenge everyone here to search Manu Chao-Bongo Bong on YouTube. It's definitely a feel good song no doubt about it, I've never heard anything else quite like it. I would send a link but the last time I tried it failed, something to do with cookies which I don't use or understand. Anyway you'll love it!


----------



## roadmaster

Van Morrison "Moon dance"
Animals "House of the rising sun"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Van Morrison "Moon dance"


That's a good one, I haven't heard it for a long time. 

<Sona Jobarteh "Gambia"> and she plays the <"Kora">.

<Amy Winehouse live - "I love you more than you will ever know">.  

I hadn't ever heard this version, it was a YouTube suggestion while I was listening to <"Donny Hathaway">. It is amazing for a live recording.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Candy Dulfer "Don't go"
Mindy Abair "summertime"


----------



## roadmaster

Cream "Crossroads" Live..1968
Allman brother's "One way out"


----------



## roadmaster

Baby Sister's Favorite song, R I P Debbie. 7/15 57- 5/6/17
George Jones "I'm not ready yet"
Best singer of all time.


----------



## roadmaster

Thin Lizzy "Boy's are back in town"
Zeppelin "Gonna leave you"


----------



## roadmaster

Aerosmith 'What it takes"
Stevie Ray "Pride and joy"


----------



## roadmaster

Statler Brother's "Class of "57"


----------



## roadmaster

ZZ Top & Jonn Lee Hooker "boom,boom,boom"


----------



## roadmaster

Tina Turner performing Al Greene's "Let's stay together"
Allman Brother's 'Whippin Post"


----------



## roadmaster

Eagles "Lyin  Eye's "
Home brewed Band.. Missouri. "Movin on"


----------



## roadmaster

Outlaws "Greene grass and high tides"
Commodores " Night shift"


----------



## PARAGUAY

Neil Young   " From Hank To Hendrix"  Allison Kraus " cover of "Losing You"


----------



## roadmaster

John Prine "Sam Stone"
Harold Melvin and the blue notes "The love I lost"


----------



## roadmaster

Once more for Miss Nina Simone with your morning coffee, "I put a spell on you"
Steve Earle "Copperhead Road"


----------



## roadmaster

Simply Red "Holding back the year's"
Springsteen "Darkness on the edge of town"


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose

guilty pleasure


----------



## roadmaster

Pink Floyd  'Wish you were here"
Aerosmith "Dream on"


----------



## roadmaster

Gregg Allman "Please Call Home"  R.I.P.


----------



## roadmaster

Kenny Chesney "Don't blink"
Walter Brennan "Old Rivers"


----------



## roadmaster

Cat Stevens 'Father and son"
Morrison "Brown eyed girl"


----------



## roadmaster

Tom Jones "Green,green,grass of home "
Sinatra "Summer wind"


----------



## roadmaster

Procol Harem "Whiter shade of Pale"
Barry White 'Your the first,my last,my everything"


----------



## GHNelson

roadmaster said:


> Procol Harem "Whiter shade of Pale"
> Barry White 'Your the first,my last,my everything"


If you can remember these you are *old *.......


----------



## roadmaster

Animals "It's my life"
Allman brother's "Whippin Post"


----------



## roadmaster

Gary Moore "Still got the blues"
O jay's "Back stabber's"


----------



## roadmaster

Joe Bonamassa " So it's like that"
Johnny Lang "Lie to me"


----------



## roadmaster

Bill Wither's "Ain't no Sunshine"
Marvin Gaye "Mercy Me"


----------



## roadmaster

Clifton Chenier "One step at a time"
J Blackfoot " Taxi "


----------



## roadmaster

Lee Michaels " Do you know what I mean ?"
Question Mark & the Mysterian's " 96 tears)"


----------



## roadmaster

The Original Stroll "Feb.1958"


----------



## Smells Fishy

Probably his only good song.



Just brilliant.


----------



## Smells Fishy

More amazing.


----------



## roadmaster

Stylistics "Break up to make up"
Frankie Valli "Can't take my eyes off of you"


----------



## roadmaster

Al Green "Funny how time slips away"
Miracles "Ooo Baby Baby "


----------



## roadmaster

Stevie Ray "Pride and Joy"
Bob Seger "Roll me away"


----------



## roadmaster

Yes  "Roundabout "
Fleetwood Mac "Oh well"


----------



## roadmaster

Tom T Hall "Old dog's and children "
Roy Orbison "Danny Boy"  (To be played at my funeral)


----------



## roadmaster

Buffalo Springfield "For what it's worth"
Hendrix "Purple Haze"


----------



## Tim Harrison




----------



## Tim Harrison




----------



## roadmaster

Donny Hathaway "I love you more than you'll ever know"
Gary B.B.Coleman "The sky is cryin"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


roadmaster said:


> Donny Hathaway "I love you more than you'll ever know"


That is real favourite of mine, it was listening to Donny Hathaway that led me to Amy Winehouse's version <Amy Winehouse live - "I love you more than you will ever know">, and they are both great.


roadmaster said:


> Gary B.B.Coleman "The sky is cryin"


I don't like to ask @roadmaster, but have you had a bad day? I just listened to Gary B.B. Coleman, and it was fantastic, but he makes Bobby "Blue" Bland sound like an optimist.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

No,, I just like to listen to old blues .
Many a night on bar stool's on the other side of the track's.


----------



## roadmaster

David Bowie 'Changes"
Jackson Brown "The Pretender"


----------



## zozo

Changes, everything changes, but my love..
It's like (looking into) an aquarium..


----------



## roadmaster

zozo,
She has lonely eye's.


----------



## zozo

roadmaster said:


> zozo,
> She has lonely eye's.


That's maybe why she sings like an angel..


----------



## roadmaster

Jefferson Airplane "White Rabbit "
Stones "19th Nervous breakdown"


----------



## zozo

Vintage Postmodern Jukebox  Great UTube channel..


----------



## roadmaster

Miles Davis "miles run's the voo doo down"
Chicago " Look away"


----------



## roadmaster

Doctor Hook "Cover of the Rolling Stone"
Randy Newman " Short people"


----------



## zozo




----------



## roadmaster

Teddy Pendergrass "Turn off the light's"
Barry White "Never,never gonna give you up"


----------



## zozo




----------



## roadmaster

zozo said:


>




First heard this song performed by Nancy Sinatra, seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## zozo

roadmaster said:


> First heard this song performed by Nancy Sinatra, seems like a lifetime ago.


Lee was the writer.  I kinda liked this big band version.. First time heard it in the credits of the movie Killer Joe a funny Maried with children spin off comedy thriller.


----------



## roadmaster

Dean Martin  "Ain't that a kick"
Merle Haggard "Misery and gin"
A couple favorites.


----------



## zozo

Actualy was looking for the version Dean Martin, Old Blue Eyes Franky and Sammy Davis J.  (Rat Pack) couldn't find it.

But Ella kind does it for me too..


----------



## zozo

Mentioning Sammy!?


----------



## roadmaster

zozo said:


> Actualy was looking for the version Dean Martin, Old Blue Eyes Franky and Sammy Davis J.  (Rat Pack) couldn't find it.
> 
> But Ella kind does it for me too..





Let us also give a shout out for Louis Armstrong's rendition of "Mack the knife"


----------



## zozo




----------



## roadmaster

Reminds me of the instrumental's in the Temptation's "Papa was a rollin Stone"


----------



## roadmaster

Dylan "Desolation Rowe"


----------



## roadmaster

Procol Harum "Whiter shade of pale"
Allman Brother's "Whipping post"


----------



## roadmaster

Jerry Lee "39 and holdin"
Animals 'We gotta get out of this place"


----------



## roadmaster

First Edition "Just dropped in to see"
George Benson "Masquerade"


----------



## roadmaster

Temptations "Runaway child,running wild "long version"
Billy Paul " Me and Mrs Jones"


----------



## roadmaster

OutKast- Idlewild Blue "Dontcha worry bout.."
Heavy D "Now that we found love"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





roadmaster said:


> Heavy D "Now that we found love"


Surely that should be the O'Jays?

cheers Darrel


----------



## jns




----------



## roadmaster

Jimmy Dean "Big Bad John"
Roger Miller "Little green apples"
Listened to these with Grandfather while riding in and old pickup to the fishing hole.


----------



## zozo

One pump??


----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo

Soaky Soaky??


----------



## GHNelson

The One and Only Bobby Darin....and the original Mack the Knife!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Billy Mackenzie a class act!
Another taken from  music lovers too young!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

One of the Biggest Tracks of the Eighties!

hoggie


----------



## roadmaster

Stones "Paint it black"
Door's "Riders on the Storm"


----------



## roadmaster

Skynyrd "Gimme three steps"
Heart "Crazy on you"


----------



## roadmaster

Buddy Guy "A Man and his blues"
Janis Joplin "Me and bobby Mc Gee"


----------



## roadmaster

Roy Orbison "In dream's"
Confederate Railroad "Trashy women"


----------



## roadmaster

CCR "Travelin band"
ACDC 'Whole lotta Rosie"


----------



## roadmaster

Rod Stewart "Maggie"
O jays "Back stabber's"


----------



## roadmaster

Billy Joel "Piano Man"
Tom Petty "Here comes my girl "


----------



## roadmaster

Chilites "Have you seen her"
Dave Chappelle "Baby on the corner"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





roadmaster said:


> Chilites "Have you seen her"
> Dave Chappelle "Baby on the corner"


@Roadmaster you must like "Have you seen her", this is the third mention in this thread. 

Chi-lites "(For Gods sake) more power to the people", their "Soul-train" performances is  worth it (on Youtube) just for the afros and jump suits.



cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Chilites and slow dances in early teen's.


----------



## roadmaster

Floyd Lee "Mean blues"
George Jones " TheGrand tour"


----------



## roadmaster

Magic Slim "How unlucky can one man be"
Hendrix "Watch tower"


----------



## roadmaster

Freddy Cole "This time I'm gone for good"
Bobby Womack 'If you think your lonely now"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Back to the blues, I enjoyed Freddy Cole. 





roadmaster said:


> Bobby Womack 'If you think your lonely now"


 Mentioned <"on page 1.">. 
I listened to it today (I listen to it most days).


> ........When it's cold outside who are you holding?
> You know, if y'all don't mind I'd like to talk about this woman of mine
> She's always complainin' ‘bout me never bein' at home
> But when I'm down broke
> She's tellin' me about the things that her girlfriend's got
> What she ain't got and she wants me to go out and get ‘em for her
> But girl, I can't be in two places at one time.......




cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

For the soul & co lovers, might want to watch Baby Driver
Maybe not for the story, but definitively an entertaining evening filling average funny no brainer with a groovy soundtrack.


----------



## roadmaster

The Harmonics " Little red rooster'
Manhattans "Kiss and say goodbye"


----------



## roadmaster

Dramatics " Wanna go outside, In the rain"
Steely Dan "Reelin in the year's'


----------



## roadmaster

Temptation's "My girl"
Otis Redding "Been lovin you too long"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Otis Redding "Been lovin you too long"


That is a great track. 

Some singers (Otis, Donny Hathaway, Karen Carpenter, Esther Phillips, Amy Winehouse, Bobby Blue Bland etc.) might not be technically the greatest but they just had something special in their voice.



cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

dw1305 said:


> but they just had something special in their voice.


I guess that's called emotion.. Some singers express emotions in their voice if they lived that hardship a 1000 times before.
Not all of them have that. Otis definitively has..

Like this one, tho i'm a very lucky man, my last hardship feels like ages ago.. But hearing this, it feels like yesterday again.


----------



## roadmaster

David Ruffin "I wish it would rain"
Rod Stewart "You wear it well"


----------



## roadmaster

Jefferson Airplane 'White rabbit"
Elvin Bishop "Fooled around and fell in love"


----------



## roadmaster

Gone fishin for the weekend!
A couple movie scenes...
Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid.." Cliff scene "
Cool Hand Luke.. " Sometimes nothin is a real Cool Hand"


----------



## darrensp

99.9% of you won't have heard this before but love this guys music, he has only released his first album on Friday
Gerry cinnamon
She is a belter 


Sometimes


----------



## roadmaster

Sonny Boy Williamson "Keep it to yourself"
Mighty Sam McClain "When the hurt is over"


----------



## roadmaster

Temptation's "Just my imagination"
Hall and Oat's "She's gone"


----------



## roadmaster

Outlaws "Green grass and high tides"
Steve Earle "Copperhead road"


----------



## roadmaster

Thin Lizzy "Boy's are back in town"
Red Sovine "Teddy bear"


----------



## roadmaster

Big Mama Thornton "Born under a bad sign"
Billy D and the Hoodoos "Somethin's wrong"


----------



## Gerryf77

Steel panther


----------



## roadmaster

ACE "How long"
Jackson Brown "Runnin on empty"


----------



## Edvet

Steely Dan: Reelin in the years (bonus: see the presenter)


----------



## roadmaster

Moody blues "Go now"
Little Richard "Long Tall Sally"


----------



## roadmaster

Skynyrd  " T for Texas"


----------



## Smells Fishy

Feeling a bit sad but this song helps.


----------



## roadmaster

JT Coldfire "She's crazy"
Tony joe White " Ain't goin down this time"


----------



## Edvet

old skool:
Up the junction; Squeeze


Making plans for Nigel; XTC


Tears of a clown; The Beat


----------



## roadmaster

Undisputed Truth "Smiling faces sometimes"
Animals "It's my life"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Undisputed Truth "Smiling faces sometimes"


I haven't heard that one for a long time. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

Edvet said:


> Steely Dan:



He honors his name all the way, when it comes to steeling.. 



And than listen this



Tho, better well ripped than badly made..


----------



## zozo

For the metal lovers a map..
https://mapofmetal.com/


----------



## roadmaster

Rose Royce  "Wanna get next to you"


----------



## roadmaster

Alabama Shakes "Got to hold on"
Three Dog Night "Mama told me not to come"


----------



## foxfish

Here is something different from what most of you guys play but this is my good friend Jims story about his Granddad.
Very poignant words & pretty topical at the moment....


----------



## roadmaster

Harry ("Breaker Morant") poem..
"The Devoutly Thankful Lover"


----------



## foxfish

Sorry but got to do this... lots of my friends in this great version ....


----------



## roadmaster

Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa "I'd rather go blind"


----------



## roadmaster

Stones "19th Nervous breakdown"
Bob Dylan "My back pages"


----------



## roadmaster

Allman brother's 'Whippin post"
Neil young "Like a hurricane"


----------



## roadmaster

Ten Year's after.."I'm goin home"
Temptation's "Silent night"


----------



## dw1305

Curtis Mayfield "The makings of you"


----------



## Gill

Silence by marshmellow

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster

Four Tops "Standing in the shadows of love"
Dramatics 'In the rain"


----------



## foxfish

Finally fished this Tenor guitar.....


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Dramatics 'In the rain"


Another favourite of mine. I don't think they ever had a hit in the UK, but I had this song on a an old Stax compilation LP. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet

Norman Greenbaum: Spirit in the sky


----------



## roadmaster

Tony Tucker "Fade"
Zeppelin "Since I've been loving you"


----------



## roadmaster

Charlie Parker "Summer time" instrumental.
Hendrix "Hey Joe"


----------



## roadmaster

Yardbirds  "Heart full of soul " 1968


----------



## roadmaster

Little river band "It's a long way there"
Stones "Angie"


----------



## roadmaster

William Devaughn "Be thankful for what you got"
Al Green "Let's stay together"


----------



## bridgey_c

Just doesn't get any better than this


----------



## Gill

*A Tribe Called Red - Red Skin Girl*


----------



## Angus

Toto - Africa


----------



## PiddleMouse

Harry Belafonte : Jump In The Line.
Can't keep still with this one


----------



## Gill

PiddleMouse said:


> Harry Belafonte : Jump In The Line.
> Can't keep still with this one



Ahh that song for will always be the dinner party scene from beetlejuice


----------



## Edvet

HAPPY saturday evenings:


----------



## GHNelson

Takes me back a bit!....


----------



## roadmaster

T Bone Walker "Call it Stormy Monday"
Once more for miss Nina Simone "I put a spell on you"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





roadmaster said:


> T Bone Walker "Call it Stormy Monday"


I'd only ever heard the Bobby Blue Bland version, but this is quality. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish

OK a bit depressing but epic in its own way...


----------



## zozo




----------



## rogerflash

I really love Metallica songs. They have all the songs for men)


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





roadmaster said:


> Dramatics " Wanna go outside, In the rain"


I just listened and I'd forgotten how good that was.

On autoplay it came up with: The Dells, "The love we had stays on my mind" next and then


William Bell "I forgot to be your lover"


They were fantastic, but I've got to go and have a quiet sob in the corner now.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo




----------



## Gill

M.I.A Matangi - fanmade vid


----------



## Daneland

foxfish said:


> OK a bit depressing but epic in its own way...



Reality hurts. It is one of my all time favorites

Here is another


----------



## roadmaster

Harold Melvin and the blue notes.."The love I lost"


----------



## roadmaster

Eddie Holman "Hey there lonely girl" (old favorite)


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Eddie Holman "Hey there lonely girl" (old favorite)


That is my "sing in the shower" song.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, That is my "sing in the shower" song.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Can you record that for us?


----------



## roadmaster

I would have to really whack myself in the family jewel's to hit those high notes,


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> Can you record that for us?


No. 





roadmaster said:


> I would have to really whack myself in the family jewel's to hit those high notes


I may not quite get to all the high notes. 

The most complementary thing ever said about by singing (and whistling too) was "tuneless".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jake101

Kansas - Carry on my wayward son.


----------



## roadmaster

Etta James "Been lovin you too long"


----------



## roadmaster

Roberta Flack "The first time"


----------



## roadmaster

Otis Taylor "Hey joe" (with rare photos)


----------



## roadmaster

Nina Simone "feelin good"


----------



## zozo

roadmaster said:


> Etta James "Been lovin you too long"


Always liked her Ghetto soul..


----------



## roadmaster

Ojay's "Backstabber's"


----------



## roadmaster

Gladys Knight "If anyone should ever"


----------



## roadmaster

Donny Hathaway "A song for you"


----------



## roadmaster

Gnarls Barkley "Crazy"


----------



## J@mes

On the road again by canned heat


----------



## J@mes

& this


----------



## roadmaster

Dramatic's "Wanna go outside in the rain"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Dramatic's "Wanna go outside in the rain"


Another favourite of mine. It has a great intro.



cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Don Mclean"Starry,starry Night"


----------



## roadmaster

Father Murphy walks into a Pub in Donegal and asks the first man he see's "do you want to go to Heaven?"
Yes replied the man."Then go over there and stand against the wall" says Father Murphy.
The father then asks a second man "Do you want to go to heaven?" Certainly Father replied the man.
Then go stand against the wall says Father Murphy.
Father Murphy then walks up to O'toole and asks "Do you want to go to Heaven?" No Father I don't says O'toole.
"What?" Cries Father Murphy,You mean that when you die you do not want to go to Heaven?
Oh Yes says O'toole, "When I die I most certainly want to go to Heaven,I thought however,you were putting together a group to go right now?"


----------



## roadmaster

Timmy Thomas "Why can't we live together"


----------



## roadmaster

William Devaughn "Be thankful for what you got"


----------



## roadmaster

Muddy Waters "Got me a rich mans woman"


----------



## roadmaster

Stanley Abernathy "Only when I think of you"


----------



## Edvet




----------



## zozo




----------



## bridgey_c




----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 
Quality, it reminded me of the Gary BB Coleman's version of the "Sky is crying" from earlier in the thread. I like Boz Scaggs, but I'd never heard this. 

I know the Fenton Robinson original, but only because it plays at the start of the "Blues Brothers", when Elwood is picking Jake up from jail. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## bridgey_c

I had never heard of Boz Scaggs before last week. I have listened to The Allman Brothers Band occasionally and came across this listening to other Duane Allman tracks he had played on. I will check out those other references as I'm in the mood for some more blues  cheers


----------



## Edvet

Ah reminded me of the album i had:


----------



## Edvet

which again led to:


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





bridgey_c said:


> I had never heard of Boz Scaggs before last week


He had hits with "Lido Shuffle" and "Lowdown" in the 1970s. I'm quite old, so I can remember them playing on the radio, and I'd always like "Lido Shuffle", and particularly "What can I say".

I would suppose you would describe most of his 70's out-put as "Blue-eyed" Soul, but it isn't a term I like. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## bridgey_c

I've just listened to all those tracks, the Gary Coleman's 'Sky Is Crying' is sublime. I recognised the 'lido shuffle' too although I always thought it was by Billy Joel or someone like that, lol. The Boz scaggs - Boz scaggs 1969 album is definitely worth a listen to. It's got that muscle shoals sound which is quite different from those singles.


----------



## bridgey_c

Another album I have been listening to the past month is 'ultrasonic studios' by Bonnie Raitt and Lowell George. This is my fav track from it, a Steve winwood cover



skip the first 2 minutes if you don't want to hear Bonnie tune her guitar and talk . It isn't a great quality vid and there is also a live version of this on youtube by Winwood and Clapton that is absolutely fantastic too, nicer than the Blind Faith version imo.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





bridgey_c said:


> I've just listened to all those tracks, the Gary Coleman's 'Sky Is Crying' is sublime.


 I'd never heard the song, or of the artist, until @roadmaster posted it here, although I now know it is a blues standard written by Elmore James.

Enjoyed Bonnie Raitt and Lowell George as well.

Alexis Korner used to have an hour show on a Sunday night on Radio 1 in the <"late 1970's, early 1980's"> and he used to play all sorts of blues, southern soul, country rock etc., when most of the other radio programmes just played chart stuff, and that was where I heard Little Feat, Delaney and Bonnie, Muddy Waters etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo




----------



## bridgey_c

Haaahahaaa......... I've got a fever


----------



## roadmaster

Once more for Bobby Bland " Member's only"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





roadmaster said:


> Once more for Bobby Bland " Member's only"


<"Second mention"> in this thread, same as Bobby Womack's "If you think you're lonely now", but I think the Chi-lites "Have you seen her" is still leading with <"three separate mentions">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Tyler Childers "Hard times"


----------



## zozo




----------



## Hades

!!!


----------



## roadmaster

Temptations "Just my imagination"


----------



## J@mes

roadmaster said:


> Temptations "Just my imagination"



Maybe the best song ever made.


----------



## Hades

Recorded in 1927!
When dopeshops where still around the corner! 
Lost for words...


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





J@mes said:


> Maybe the best song ever made.


Got to be close, Eddie Kendricks was a great tenor.

I think the Temptations are really under-rated now, but how about <"I wish it would rain">?

cheers Darrel


----------



## J@mes

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Got to be close, Eddie Kendricks was a great tenor.
> 
> I think the Temptations are really under-rated now, but how about <"I wish it would rain">?
> 
> cheers Darrel



Wow listening to that for the 1st time I think Bill Withers used the opening piano riff to make ‘Lean on me’


----------



## Hades

Great band, class-A musicians and an amazing composer produce a splendid live version of a grand tune!
But that guitar solo by Marc Ribot, that is really special to me, sounds out of this world!
Ribot masters this unique and amazing "surf sound" like no other!
Even John Zorn and the band were listening in total awe!!



Solo starts round 2min25 but that doesn't really matter... 
One should listen to the whole thing, all or nothing! 
Just listen, i promise you won't miss these eight minutes of pure bliss!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





J@mes said:


> I think Bill Withers used the opening piano riff to make ‘Lean on me’


They are similar, I'd never noticed before.

cheers Darrel


----------



## J@mes

It’s reminiscent of when robin thicke & pharrells blurred lines caught a lawsuit for ripping marvins got to give it up although that was the entire track not 1 riff


----------



## Edvet

Somehow made me think of this:


----------



## PARAGUAY

What would the world be like without Motown. Smokeys " Tracks of My Tears" still has that hairs on back of neck effect as soon as it starts


----------



## zozo

I want that suit with the huge bow tie..


----------



## roadmaster

Nina Simone "Feelin good"


----------



## zozo




----------



## GHNelson

One of the early first cover track albums....fantastic stuff, check out Tracks of my Tears and others!


----------



## Siege

I thought I’d post one of my favourite albums. Whole album is on you tube. John and Wayne - Nearly killed Keith. Saw them live years ago. Very very good!


Ps. Wife’s orchids coming out next!


----------



## bridgey_c

Something a bit different here


----------



## Mattallic

That 4 minutes of guitar play


----------



## roadmaster

Freddie Scott "Cry to me"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all





roadmaster said:


> Freddie Scott "Cry to me"


I'd only ever heard the Solomon Burke version, this one is great. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 
Terry Callier: "I Don't Want To See Myself (Without You)". 



cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Terry Callier: "I Don't Want To See Myself (Without You)".
> 
> 
> 
> cheers Darrel




Haha, with the old vynil recording starts with sounding like a r&b ballad recorded live by a camp fire, suddenly changing in a JazzFunk party accompanied by Gospel choir. Great track!! This covers it about all..


----------



## foxfish

My friend Jim again, this time he tells the true story about our harbour being attacked during the German occupation of Guernsey.
Both my mother and Jim’s mum were evacuated to England just a day befor the bombs were dropped and the German forces arrived.


----------



## Hades




----------



## roadmaster

Beth Hart "Tell her you belong to me"


----------



## Edvet

Sorry this man has to many good songs:


----------



## roadmaster

Sonny Black " Blues walkin by my side"


----------



## Siege

First heard of Robert Vincent on this tv programme. Bought the album and it doesn’t disappoint!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Nice...good ol' whisperin' Bob Harris


----------



## Siege

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice...good ol' whisperin' Bob Harris




I miss him on the radio. Liked his radio 2 programme.


----------



## Tim Harrison




----------



## GHNelson

Great Album.....old fella walking about in the background...oblivious of 5 music mega stars doing their thing!....
Love that track Tim


----------



## GHNelson

hoggie


----------



## roadmaster

Meena Cryle "It makes me scream"
Best guitar lick about midway through, I have heard in a while.


----------



## roadmaster

Tony Tucker 'wait for the night to turn blue.

Leland Downing @ facebook just in case you ever wanted to see what me looks like.


----------



## zozo

Not a song.. But definitively worth a watch, especialy in the man cave preferably all by your self and suck it up.. 



A brilliant tragicomedy and you must be a cold sun of a gun or very young and inexperienced to keep your eyes dry all the time watching this.


----------



## roadmaster

Meena Cryle "Makes me scream" Love the guitar licks about halfway through.


----------



## Tim Harrison

zozo said:


> Not a song.. But definitively worth a watch, especialy in the man cave preferably all by your self and suck it up..
> 
> 
> 
> A brilliant tragicomedy and you must be a cold sun of a gun or very young and inexperienced to keep your eyes dry all the time watching this.



Seen it...not such a great super power, but great writing...
How about a new thread TV/films/box sets etc from the man cave ?


----------



## Siege

Books from the man cave?


----------



## Tim Harrison

Sounds good, maybe we need a catch all like "Stuff" from the man cave.


----------



## zozo

If the topic starter doesn't mind, we can Multi Interpret "Songs"..

At least it is a Dutch expression i oftenly use.. If something, whatever, is what it is.. Like the serie Afterlife.. I use to say "I can't make a better song of it!?.


----------



## roadmaster

John Mayall and Bluesbreaker's "Mist's of Time"


----------



## roadmaster

zozo said:


> If the topic starter doesn't mind, we can Multi Interpret "Songs"..
> 
> At least it is a Dutch expression i oftenly use.. If something, whatever, is what it is.. Like the serie Afterlife.. I use to say "I can't make a better song of it!?.


 I have no objection's so long as folks here kindly allow me to post Tunes.I would like to attach my favorite video's for the music but am unable from computer here at work which is only one I have limited access to. So if someone has their own version,and want's to present it, LOL (Live out loud).


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Okay here a track from my all time favorite album. Maybe not everyone's cookie.


----------



## roadmaster

John Lee hooker and Van Morrison "Wasted years"


----------



## Deamris




----------



## roadmaster

Walter Trout "She takes more than she gives"


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Walter Trout "She takes more than she gives"


You can't <"beat the blues">. Another new artist for me.

I <"listened to this one yesterday"> (at the end of the test match). It was a perfect moment, on a deeply disappointing day. A bitter beer in one hand, a bitter taste in my mouth and Walter Trout playing in the back-ground.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Them/Van Morrison "Fridays Child"


----------



## roadmaster

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You can't <"beat the blues">. Another new artist for me.
> 
> I <"listened to this one yesterday"> (at the end of the test match). It was a perfect moment, on a deeply disappointing day. A bitter beer in one hand, a bitter taste in my mouth and Walter Trout playing in the back-ground.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Short glass of Bourbon for me with a couple ice cubes, and a cigar!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





roadmaster said:


> Short glass of Bourbon for me with a couple ice cubes, and a cigar!


Sounds better than my option.





dw1305 said:


> ....on a deeply disappointing day. A bitter beer in one hand, a bitter taste in my mouth......


@roadmaster, I'll make the assumption that you aren't a keen cricket follower, but cricket offers a life time of disappointment in ways that other sports just can't match.

It combines <"brutal and cerebral">, it is a bit of strange analogy, but if you can imagine the emotions that a mash-up of baseball, chess and boxing (played over five days) can provoke, you are somewhere near.

I'm still struggling with the manner of our loss. It is the Ashes, we had the <"old enemy"> 120 for 8, and had removed <"two of the ball tamperers>" for very little, but still managed to lose by 250 runs on a final day of total humiliation. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Van Morrison  "Into the Mystic"


----------



## roadmaster

Siege said:


> Books from the man cave?


 "All the Kings Men"Robert Penn Warren.


----------



## David Cherry

Joy Division, "Atmosphere".


----------



## roadmaster

Luther Johnson "On your way Fishin"


----------



## roadmaster

Blues cousins "The thrill is gone"


----------



## roadmaster

The Stumble "all over again"


----------



## zozo

Leila!! Kiss me and torture me!!


----------



## zozo




----------



## DeepMetropolis




----------



## Deamris

melodic black /death metal


----------



## LondonDragon

Saw this awesome band last night and song still in my head!!


----------



## roadmaster

Carlos Santana & John Lee Hooker "Things gonna change"


----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo




----------



## roadmaster

Blues cousins "The thrill is gone"


----------



## Sondrus

Wayne Shorter - Infant eyes
Sons Of Kemet - My Queen Is Harriet Tubman

For good and bad days.


----------



## roadmaster

Laurence Jones "Thunder in the sky"


----------



## zozo




----------



## roadmaster

Albert Collins & Gary Moore "If trouble was money"


----------



## PARAGUAY

The Beach Boys from album "Surfs Up" said to be written after napalm bombing in the Vietnam War a song ahead of it's time
"A Day In The Life Of A Tree "sung from the tree point of view


----------



## PARAGUAY

Another one relevant today 
Stevie Wonder " Misstra Knnow It All" said to be about the Nixon era


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Albert Collins & Gary Moore "If trouble was money"


Just about survived that one without crying, you can't beat the blues when you are <"in a dark place">. 





PARAGUAY said:


> Stevie Wonder " Misstra Knnow It All" said to be about the Nixon era


 I think  <"Innervisions"> is quite a political album, I still listen to it regularly. When I 22 I was getting drunk in pubs and when he was 22 Stevie Wonder was writing "Innervisions".

There are a few of these. "Fish ain't bitin'" by Lamont Dozier is one which name-checks the impeached ex-president:



Most days I listen to Gil Scott Heron, he has a whole host of them, but the (Ronald Reagan themed) <"B Movie">, <"Home is where the hatred is"> and <"Winter in America"> cover it fairly well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY

Gary Moore sadly not with us but my brother went to his concerts anytime he could always in awe of his guitar . Think Steve Wonders Talking Book and Innervisions were groundbreaking albums


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


> ......Think Steve Wonders Talking Book and Innervisions were groundbreaking albums


"Visions" from "Innervisions".




> People hand in hand
> Have I lived to see the milk and honey land?
> Where hate's a dream and love forever stands
> Or is this a vision in my mind?
> The law was never passed
> But somehow all men feel they're truly free at last
> Have we really gone this far through space and time
> Or is this a vision in my mind?
> I'm not one who makes believe
> I know that leaves are green
> They only change to brown when autumn comes around
> I know just what I say
> Today's not yesterday
> And all things have an ending........


cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





PARAGUAY said:


> Gary Moore sadly not with us...... always in awe of his guitar


@roadmaster  posted "Still got the Blues" earlier in the <"thread">.

I like his cover of <"Stormy Monday">, I think there is just him as an instrumental and also a collaboration with Albert King, and you would have to mention that he and BB King had a really good go at BB's <"The thrill is gone">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison

Radiohead - 15 Step - Live From The Basement, there's something about that guitar riff, lick whatever...


----------



## foxfish

Here is my mate Jim again, this time telling the story of Mount Rushmore... great lyrics...
He has some help from a blind and handicapped fan who follows Jim to all his advents,
kiri  was at our folk club so Jim got her up on stage.


----------



## Tim Harrison

From Midnight Cowboy...


----------



## GHNelson

Peter Gabriel.....Solsbury Hill.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Christopher Cross....Sailing.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Not One but Two Incredible voices!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

A Classic Tribute!

hoggie


----------



## foxfish

Stairway to heaven was the first song I learnt to play all the way through, I have learnt hundreds since then and forgotten how to play most of them but, that one is a bit like riding a bike for me.
(When a say all the way through I probably mean the first 3 minutes)


----------



## Witcher

hogan53 said:


> A Classic Tribute!
> hoggie


There is on only one tribute haha


What about some Balkans?


----------



## Tim Harrison

Girl power in the man cave...





Btw this awesome thread is now a sticky


----------



## Siege

Better than the original. Love or hate U2 this is awesome. It just builds!


----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo

Last but not least...



Rings or balls on fire, i don't care! You should be dancing... Yeah!!!


----------



## DeepMetropolis

A track of one of the best electronic music albums.. (as I say


----------



## Tim Harrison

Sorry just had to post this...


----------



## zozo

Tim Harrison said:


> Sorry just had to post this...




Reminds me of the Blue Man Group... 


and this...


----------



## Siege




----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 
I don't listen to much new music, but this came up as a suggestion on YouTube. They must have some strange algorithm, because I only really listen to soul and blues, but I did enjoy this one.

Loony "Some kinda love".



cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee

And, now for something decidedly off-the-wall...



JPC


----------



## LondonDragon

Nothing can beat Portuguese Pop Music


----------



## zozo

With some poetic freedom, it would sound something like this in English.

Leila
tonight I have to see you again
Leila
to see your slim brown limbs again
Leila
for this one night choose me
kiss me, torture me
My love, you're all I want to see.

So simple but still it kinda keeps hanging...


----------



## zozo

An ancient times high-speed chase through the Ötztall mountains..

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5907748/



Ötzi was a real Badass... 💪

Ötzi for president!!


----------



## zozo




----------



## Tim Harrison




----------



## zozo

+ 30°C 💪


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> Stylistic's "Betcha By Golly wow"


I like the Phyllis Hyman/ Norman Connors cover version. She was the real deal.

I have to play it after I've had too much <"Bobby Blue Bland"> or <"Walter Trout">. 



cheers Darrel


----------



## Wolf6

I'm a fan of the 'louder spectrum' of music (although also a big fan of minimalist piano like Einaudi), but I'll start off very tame with some rock n roll/alt rock:


----------



## Tim Harrison

For some reason I woke up this morning with this playing in my head


----------



## PARAGUAY

You haven't been watching Jim Carrey in  The Mask lately Tim?


----------



## PARAGUAY

Saw his birthday concert film agin the other day 
     Van Morrison   Cyprus Avenue
Recollections of his love of home and childhood memories


----------



## roadmaster

*Meena Cryle "Makes me scream".*


----------



## roadmaster

Peter Frampton band "Goin down slow".


----------



## RHill24




----------



## noobscaper

I listen to a bit of Black Sabbath, Nirvana, pearl Jam, Soundgarden and Alice in Chains once in a while.
My favourite albums are Metallica's first 4 though. Could anyone recommend me a band that sounds similar (fast, but not too fast, less screaming etc.)?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Written in 1927 by the Memphis Minnie, readapted in 1971 by Led Zeppelin and thoroughly experienced nearly 100 years on from the original.

Likes of Jack White through The Raconteurs and supergroup Them Crooked Vultures can try and encapsulate the sound, but it doesn’t come close.


----------



## Wolf6

noobscaper said:


> I listen to a bit of Black Sabbath, Nirvana, pearl Jam, Soundgarden and Alice in Chains once in a while.
> My favourite albums are Metallica's first 4 though. Could anyone recommend me a band that sounds similar (fast, but not too fast, less screaming etc.)?


Perhaps avenged sevenfold is up your alley? They are a slight bit faster, but have some nice guitarwork and not too screamy. I'd also recommend sentenced/poisonblack (same singer, different band, about the same style) but that too is a bit faster most of the time. 
  - poisonblack example
 - example of A7X

I'll leave it at this, most of the people here seem to be more into the calmer genres  which is cool, there is very little I dont like (save for opera, dutch/slager music, modern popsongs and nowadays rap).


----------



## roadmaster

Charlie Musselwhite "Strange land". 
Dion "Blues comin on".


----------



## foxfish

Me in my bedroom....


----------



## Plant Heathen




----------



## GHNelson

Del Amitri

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

World Party

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Deacon Blue

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

The Blow Monkeys

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Thompson Twins

hoggie


----------



## roadmaster

John Lee Hooker & ZZ Top "Boom, Boom, Boom."


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


roadmaster said:


> John Lee Hooker & ZZ Top "Boom, Boom, Boom."


Definitely time for some Blues:

Albert King "I'll play the Blues for you" and back to the deepest well of all, Bobby "Blue" Bland "Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The City"



cheers Darrel


----------



## Siege




----------



## PARAGUAY

Genius record producer but a not very nice person  Phil Spector heres a couple 
Ronnettes Be My Baby
Rightous Brothers Youve Lost That Loving Feeling
Later on produced the Beatles on Let it Be
John Lennon Imagine


----------



## roadmaster

*Buddy Guy "Feels like rain"*


----------



## Garuf




----------



## zozo




----------



## roadmaster

Muddy Waters "Got my Mojo Workin"


----------



## Maf 2500

A new old version of 'Powderfinger' by Neil Young and Crazy Horse complete with vid of an analogue master tape:



The originally released version from 'Rust Never Sleeps' is the one that makes me cry sometimes though:



And if that wasn't enough versions of the same song here is a very cheesy rendition from Live Aid. Really, the 80's was not Neil's best decade:


----------



## Simmo

Garuf said:


>



I like tgat first bluegrass track 👍


----------



## roadmaster

Blues Cousins "Open the door"
Blackberry Smoke "Keep on smilin"


----------



## foxfish

Here is a short medley of my five best friends playing at one of last summers ‘Castle Nights’ in Guernsey.
We were lucky that the virus left us along for most of last summer!
Castle Cornet offers  a fantastic venue for weekly free music events throughout the summer (normally) as its elevated position faces our town and the sunset.


----------



## roadmaster

Little Richard "Send me some lovin".


----------



## LondonDragon

this has been my kind of morning!!


----------



## zozo

LondonDragon said:


> this has been my kind of morning!!




Somehow I see myself on my Messerschmitt lawnmower with this... Not sure how the grass looks when I'm done.


----------



## Paulus




----------



## LondonDragon

zozo said:


> Somehow I see myself on my Messerschmitt lawnmower with this... Not sure how the grass looks when I'm done.


oh and I miss my gigs!! :/


----------



## foxfish

Where I live we have been very lucky to have had very few restrictions during most of the pandemic so I have still been able to get to many live gigs over the last year or so.
Last Saturday  we had a music festival with 4000 tickets sold and on Monday a free beach gig with 2000 people.
Normally we would  have visiting guest but we have managed very well with just local talent.
Here is a vid from a few weeks back at one of the popular balcony gugs....


----------



## zozo

A most beautiful soul ever... 🥰


😘


----------



## foxfish

My good friend Mike is right up there with his acoustic guitar style….
Sometimes  he plays on stage with just one hand and it sounds miles better than anything I can play with two hands!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


zozo said:


> A most beautiful soul ever


@roadmaster is also a <"Nina Simone fan">. Difficult to choose just one song, but possibly "Sinnerman"?




I listened to James Carr this morning ("The Dark End of the Street"), while I had my essential black coffee fix, he was another tortured soul.



> _.......... Hiding in shadows where we don't belong
> Living in darkness to hide our wrong
> You and me, at the dark end of the street............_






cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

dw1305 said:


> I listened to James Carr this morning ("The Dark End of the Street"), while I had my essential black coffee fix, he was another tortured soul.



Thanks for sharing!...  I didn't know him. And he sounds indeed like Otis Redding and Percy Sledge in Duet.


----------



## zozo

dw1305 said:


> Difficult to choose just one song,



Yes, that's so true... She's actually the only artist I can listen day and night and it never ever gets boring. For others i have to be in the mood, for Nina you can wake me up anytime. She carries her life story in her voice. And this is true Soul... Very few artists have this, no matter how hard they try don't even come close.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


zozo said:


> Thanks for sharing!...  I didn't know him. And he sounds indeed like Otis Redding and Percy Sledge in Duet.


James Carr covered "These Arms of Mine" and Percy Sledge covered "The Dark End of the Street". He (or Percy Sledge?) was also the original artist on "Pouring water on a Drowning Man"

I first heard of him via Alan Parker / Roddie Doyle's great film <"The Commitments">.




It also has the incredibly gorgeous and talented Maria Doyle Kennedy singing  "I Never Loved a Man", and she makes a pretty good job of it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY

zozo said:


> Yes, that's so true... She's actually the only artist I can listen day and night and it never ever gets boring. For others i have to be in the mood, for Nina you can wake me up anytime. She carries her life story in her voice. And this is true Soul... Very few artists have this, no matter how hard they try don't even come close.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Few singers have that zozo and l just dont get a lot of modern acts


----------



## zozo

PARAGUAY said:


> Few singers have that zozo and l just dont get a lot of modern acts


There is the soul and this is regardless of heritage, you need to live true something to acquire it. And even maybe to hear/feel it too... Then there is a lot of Muzak, lots of Muzak for each group or age...  Danger! Danger! Fire in the Disco!  Not saying it can't be fun...


----------



## Tim Harrison

foxfish said:


> Sometimes  he plays on stage with just one hand and it sounds miles better than anything I can play with two hands!



Like he does part way through this performance. A really rare talent; the genuine article.
I've often thought about relocating to Guernsey.


----------



## foxfish

Tim, we have had a 10,000 people increase in the last year, there are english registered cars everywhere!
House prices have jumped up to an all time high and there is now a huge housing shortage!
We have many famous people and celebrities who have re located and bought up all the expensive multi million pound houses … its all due to the island being Covid free.
On the plus side, the restaurants  are full and the shops busy on the negative side we have now got traffic jams and a changing culture happening at an unbelievable rate!
Anyway we are off out at tea time to the Terrace bar, one of the better outdoor music venues, tonight 5 of  my best friends are playing. There are all oldies like me but one of the best bands around at the moment … i will take some video….


----------



## Tim Harrison

foxfish said:


> Tim, we have had a 10,000 people increase in the last year, there are english registered cars every where!


Wow, that's ridiculous, I had no idea.


foxfish said:


> House prices have jumped up to an all time high and there is now a huge housing shortage!


I always thought it was difficult to relocate to Guernsey. Doesn't it have a two tier housing policy ?


foxfish said:


> and a changing culture happening at an unbelievable rate!


I can't image what it must be like for the culture to change so rapidly on a relatively small island. I think it's bad enough on the mainland. 


foxfish said:


> There are all oldies like me but one of the best bands around at the moment … i will take some video….


That'd be good to watch


----------



## foxfish

Tim, our little sister island Sark, that is part of the Guernsey bailiwick and surely  one of the most beautiful places in the world, has gained 112 new residents in  the last year.
That might not sound like many but considering it only had 350 people there before, it is in fact a huge amount!
Apparently every habitable  house is taken up and the whole of the islands atmosphere has changed from very quiet and peaceful  to positively busy ha ha …
If you ever get the chance to visit Sark then do……
Yes there is a two tier system in Guernsey basically if you have a spare 5 million you are fine otherwise you could marry a Guernsey girl!


----------



## foxfish




----------



## Tim Harrison

Looks glorious. every day must be like being on holiday


----------



## foxfish

The grass is always greener……


----------



## Paulus




----------



## zozo




----------



## zozo

Funny is since I'm Dutch I can read and understand it without tapping into my English.


Brun Cu - Brown Cow - still is Bruine Koe in nowadays Dutch.

Gooid Braide, Botter, and Cheese is gooid Halifax and gooid friesse...


----------



## LondonDragon

have this song stuck in my head for a week!! LOL


----------



## John q

LondonDragon said:


> have this song stuck in my head for a week!! LOL


I could think of worse songs to have stuck in my head.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Rolling Stones
        Its All Over Now
         Honkey Tonk Women
          Jumping Jack Flash
Charlie Watts jazz influence fusing rhymn and blues perfect


----------



## Deamris

From the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


----------



## Paulus

Some good playlists here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGr-rTYtP1m-r_-ncspdVQQ


----------



## Tim Harrison




----------



## zozo

I'm missing "Rage Against the Vaccine" with "Injecting in the Name Of"... Which band would you like to come to?...


----------



## zozo

Covid Hill - Cough Around?


----------



## roadmaster

Buddy Guy "Let me love you baby"


----------



## Garuf

Going back to sparks after watching the excellent doc. The line: 
“You won't believe what's on television Marc Bolan is playing a song with Adolf Hitler”, Still gives a cackle.


----------



## zozo

Rock Me, Amadeus!!


----------



## Tim Harrison




----------



## Paulus




----------



## Paulus




----------



## Maf 2500




----------



## PARAGUAY

Maf 2500 said:


>



If this song is what l think is about it's relevant to the last 2years


----------



## Maf 2500

PARAGUAY said:


> If this song is what l think is about it's relevant to the last 2years


Very much so. I think they were generalising somewhat rather than spotlighting virus work but the value of scientific research is my take of the song. Released in 1999 btw.

The next song on the album was 'A Spoonful Weighs a Ton' so more physics based:


----------



## Paulus




----------



## pat1cp

This was used in the final montage for the winter olympics today on the BBC, cracking track and a good band.


----------



## pat1cp

In my opinion btw


----------



## John q

The world's upside down, thankfully we can still dance..


----------



## John q

Mr muscles.  Lol... can I suggest Mr frogbit... feel free to step forward @dw1305 😀


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


John q said:


> can I suggest Mr frogbit... feel free to step forward @dw1305


I actually have a Frogbit song already, I sing it to them in the morning while I'm <"drinking my black coffee"> and contemplating the pointlessness of existence.

"*I Love you more than you will ever know*".





> _If I ever leave you, You can say I told you so!
> And if I ever hurt you, You know I hurt myself as well!
> Is that any way for a man to carry on,
> Do you think I want my loved one gone,
> Said I love you, More than you'll ever know, More than you'll ever know! ............_



cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf

Im pinballing around the map musically lately with having free reign of the radio at work. 

Bob vylan to remind me punk ain’t dead and with a more overt analysis than Idles. 

Every time I die have long been my my favourite band and when the new record announced “we’re living in a golden age of bast ards” I was sold. 


Did you know country music got good about 3 years ago? Me neither. This Roy Orbison sounding voice had me hooked. 


Then just a couple from the vaults that always deserve a spin on a crisp February morning.


----------



## John q

Peter schilling ~ quality song 👍

My current tunes whilst doing some tank maintenance 😀


----------



## Karmicnull

Garuf said:


> Bob vylan to remind me punk ain’t dead and with a more overt analysis than Idles


Thanks for that - just spent a happy 1/2 hour listening to them and ended up downloading the album


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


John q said:


> My current tunes whilst doing some tank maintenance


"_I feel love_" is still amazing, younger listeners probably won't appreciate just how far <"_out there_"> it was in 1977.

cheers Darrel


----------



## John q

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> "_I feel love_" is still amazing, younger listeners probably won't appreciate just how far <"_out there_"> it was in 1977.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Yes its hard to comprehend that this song is 45yrs old. No wonder Giorgio Moroder is dubbed as the father of disco, personally I'd  suggest he's the father of modern dance music. 








						Giorgio Moroder - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tim Harrison

Jazz. Nice…


----------



## Garuf




----------



## Paulus




----------



## Paulus




----------



## Garuf




----------



## Paulus




----------



## zozo

Tim Harrison said:


> Jazz. Nice…





Absolutely!...


----------



## foxfish

My brain does not gel with Jazz, it has a  dramatic  effect on me that is so severe that I would rather stick red hot pins in my eyes than listen to big band jazz!
I could maybe just about cope with 5 seconds of classical guitar jazz but I would probably  suffer for a few days afterwards ……


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> My brain does not gel with Jazz, it has a  dramatic  effect on me that is so severe that I would rather stick red hot pins in my eyes than listen to big band jazz!
> I could maybe just about cope with 5 seconds of classical guitar jazz but I would probably  suffer for a few days afterwards ……



Jazz is the only music where the musicians on stage have more fun than the audience.  

I wana Kiss Myself!


----------



## foxfish

I love camp fire songs, easy listening fun songs that folk can join in with and have a laugh … basically the exact opposite of jazz.
I like simple catchy tunes that are easy to play (very important in my case) 
Definition on a rock star = three chords and 50k audience.
Definition of a Jazz player = 50 chords and three people audience.


----------



## Kerrycarp

As an old punk and a poor guitar player I believe that 3 chords are the sign of a maestro.
Nowadays though I seem to be listening to more unplugged (acoustic) rock than anything else and I still like live gigs even at my age.
Last week I went to a pub in Essex and saw a couple of people from my old band playing live, now that turned into a good evening!


----------



## foxfish

I am not really a huge fan of bluegrass but even that genre has some great campfire songs like ‘Whiskey before Breakfast’ even the name is fun and the lyrics are really amusing.
This is a great mandolin version and sung by an talented irishman …..


----------



## zozo

I've been a bartender for many years...  Started at the local Disco and after that in several dancings and pubs of all kinds. Then you can't pick the music and are forced to go with the flow... So you can feed me anything... I learned the hard way if you can't fight it enjoy it!..

If I don't really like it I surely know to find the humour in it and have a laugh... There is a difference between hearing and listening, I kinda found that switch.

Back then a day without any music felt like a relief and enjoyed it more listening to the other sounds of the world when not at work.


----------



## Karmicnull




----------



## Garuf

One for fox fish?


----------



## Maf 2500




----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
My <"Desert Island Discs"> would include either Parliament / Funkadelic <"One nation under a groove"> or Bootsy Collins  <"I'd rather be with you">. Once I was there I could Dad dance to my hearts content, with no-one to see me.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 
Another one I've been listening too a lot lately is the, much sampled, "That ain't the way you make love" by Z. Z. Hill (allegedly actually written by Lamont Dozier).



cheers Darrel


----------



## Kerrycarp

Allman Brothers, Jessica
of Jimi Hendrix live Over the Rainbow.
Maybe The Vibrators with Disco on Moscow


----------



## Paulus




----------



## Maf 2500

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> My <"Desert Island Discs"> would include either Parliament / Funkadelic <"One nation under a groove"> or Bootsy Collins  <"I'd rather be with you">. Once I was there I could Dad dance to my hearts content, with no-one to see me.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I'd be dad dancing with you if I were there! I was just a little bit too young to experience P-Funk first time around, but discovered it in the early nineties and loved it ever since. Started with the wild early Funkadelic albums like 'Maggot Brain' and graduated to Parliament and Bootsy etc. I remember in the early days there was this girl in our town who had a 'Free Your Mind and Your Ass Will Follow' t-shirt (full album cover) which was quite shocking for the time and some of my mates were very awestruck and, I think, secretly in love with her!

Here's a video Funkadelic filmed in New York and Central Park for 'Cosmic Slop' in 1973. I am pretty sure they would be arrested within about five minutes if they attempted to do the same today!


----------



## Hanuman

@GreggZ I know you will like this. Teleportation to middle age Europe guaranteed.


----------



## Garuf

“metal” covers are almost universally played for laughs, and yeahhhhhh there’s probably a bit of that. But I’ve had the chorus stuck in my head for a week. 
Prolly helps that the original is also a banger.


----------



## foxfish

We went to Herm to watch out friends performing at a beer and cider week in Herm.


----------



## Garuf

Going back through an old iPod for the nostalgia and got reminded of Drug Church and holy moly they have spent nearly 10 years putting out Nivarna-inflected post hardcore/ pop hardcore(?)/grunge revival with a lilting sense of dry seething I can get behind.


----------



## Garuf

And if the hot weather has you in the mood for something fruitier may I suggest some city pop for the gentleman.


----------



## Garuf

Or perhaps your in the mood for some Danzig. And I mean. It’s rare that I aren’t. 
So how about something Danzig adjacent.


----------



## Garuf

And just some shameless promotion for people I know. 

My newest workmates band


My former room mates newest band


----------



## Garuf

More people should know Defiance, Ohio.


----------



## Paulus




----------



## LondonDragon

Have had this song stuck in my head for the last week!  LOL


----------



## Hanuman

LondonDragon said:


> Have had this song stuck in my head for the last week!  LOL



Well well well, that I like!


----------



## Jobiwan

Anything by Tom Jones, saw him speak at the Hay-on-Wye festival a few years ago in his first public appearance after his wife passed away, what an awesome dude


----------



## Paulus




----------



## Paulus




----------



## Paulus




----------



## Deamris




----------



## Tim Harrison

Paulus said:


>



Awesome, but the guy's slowly loosing his marbles....


----------



## Tim Harrison




----------



## Yugang

Mornings and afternoons  classical music, and  I'm happy  with  Bach or Lakmé's  Flower Duet (Anna Netrebko & Elina Garanca) in my man cave. For a late evening I prefer jazz.


----------



## Paulus




----------



## Hufsa

My first time posting in this rather strangely named thread, the heatwave is back 🥵 and im on a 60's kick lately so this song hits the spot 🍹


----------



## zozo

Hufsa said:


> the heatwave is back 🥵 and im on a 60's kick lately so this song hits the spot


----------



## PARAGUAY

Three make you feel good on a sunny summer's day
"Summer Breeze" Isley Brothers
 "Country Air"  Beach Boys album track
  "Lazy Sunday"  The Small Faces


----------



## Paulus




----------



## papa_c

Just amazing, had to listen to them all....


----------



## PARAGUAY

Guys brilliant so many classic riffs there. Get a spot at my local any day 🙂


----------



## Paulus




----------



## Paulus




----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Some of you might remember that I start my day with the <"Italian Breakfast>"  and 20 minutes of <"contemplating the latest "good" news"> and also that I'm a massive <"Gil Scott Heron fan">.


dw1305 said:


> Most days I listen to Gil Scott Heron, he has a whole host of them, but the (Ronald Reagan themed) <"B Movie">, <"Home is where the hatred is"> and <"Winter in America"> cover it fairly well.


But this morning I listened to the great man's "_I think I'll call it morning_" and I actually went to work quite cheerful.



cheers Darrel


----------



## MichaelJ

dw1305 said:


> But this morning I listened to the great mans "_I think I'll call it morning_" and I actually went to work quite cheerful.



Good for you Darrel - we need you cheerful;

_"I'm gonna take myself a piece of sunshine 
And paint it all over my sky"_

It's impossible not to be cheerful after listening to the jazz poetry of Gil Scott-Heron.

Love this song!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Paulus




----------



## LondonDragon




----------



## Tim Harrison

Repost from page 1, @GHNelson, because this is so awesome...


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
I was very sorry to hear of <"the death of Thom Bell today">. A name that might not mean much to younger readers, but a man <"who wrote">, arranged and produced some of the greatest "Philly Soul" music of the 1970s. It has been a bad year for soul fans, because we also lost another great song-writer in <"Lamont Dozier".

However what really caught my eye, in his obituary, was:


> ....... Bell remained financially savvy, steering clear of drink and drugs because, he told me, _“I never wanted to embarrass my mother. Heck, no. *My only hobby was tropical fish*._”


Unfortunately it is now too late to ask him if that was in a planted tank, but here are The Spinners with "_I'll be around_".



cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson

😢

Posted by @PARAGUAY
In memory of Terry Hall The Specials and also  The Selector brought ska to the nation.
Still remember how The Specials captured the mood of the UK with Ghost Town.
Unemployment, community's in disarray, shutting down engineering and steel, mines, racial tension it's all captured in that song.


----------



## GHNelson




----------



## MichaelJ

One of my favorites - sort of on topic as well:


----------



## MichaelJ

Another rarity (still on topic):


----------



## Tim Harrison

Sorry, it had to be done. It is  Christmas after all...😁


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


GHNelson said:


> Still remember how The Specials captured the mood of the UK with Ghost Town.
> Unemployment, community's in disarray, shutting down engineering and steel, mines, racial tension it's all captured in that song.


Prophetic, 40 years later.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison

Seem to remember it being voted one of the  best or most influential records of the 20th century somewhere.


----------



## Tim Harrison




----------

